# Karma Boatworks 19' Skiff



## Guest

Made for Bossman Boats in NSB. 

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2012-Bossman-Karma-19-101739200

I like the skiff a lot and what it claims to perform with a 25hp motor.

Both the Dorado Skiff and Terrapin Skiff came out around 2007. 


Dorado Skiff:













Terrapin Skiff:


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

looks a lot like the old Terrapin which looked A LOT like the HB Glades Skiff


----------



## skinny_water

> looks a lot like the old Terrapin which looked A LOT like the HB Glades Skiff


x2. I wish the hull wasnt dark so I could actual see te bottom.


----------



## oysterbreath

Nope, looks more like a dorado 19 too me! Lol...joking... i thik the dorado 19 and the terrapin both take a lot from the glades skiff.


----------



## Guest

> Nope, looks more like a dorado 19 too me! Lol...joking... i thik the dorado 19 and the terrapin both take a lot from the glades skiff.



Interesting that both Dorado and Terrapin where introduced in 2007 as well as the re-introduction of the HB Gades Skiff. :


Bossman Boats also has this in it's used skiff inventory.

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2008-Terrapin-Skiffs-Dragonfly-Skiff-101670039

It can't get much easier then that to compare the two.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Karma Boatworks 19' Skiff.....Mystery*

I like the looks, size and stated performance of this New Karma Skiff.

Both the Dorado Skiff and Terrapin Skiff were cool little skiffs and I was very interested in them at that time, but I only got to see and touch a Terrapin Skiff and never rode in either skiff. The HB Gladeskiff has always been an awesome little skiff since it came out in 2002 (I think) and many believe still the benchmark.

That being said, I found some more information.




*Karma Boatworks filed for their LLC on May 2nd 2012. Mark Sepe and Justin Collison both Managing Members.

*There was a Dorado 19 for sale on Boat trader about 6 months ago. It was being sold by Dorado Boatworks and they stated in the add it was a 2006 HB GladesSkiff that they modified.

*Both the Dorado Skiff and Terrapin Skiff were introduced in 2007. The HB Gladeskiff was re-introduced as well in 2007.

*Both the Dorado Skiff and Terrapin Skiff were no longer in production by 2010.


----------



## alain_vallejo

> Nope, looks more like a dorado 19 too me! Lol...joking... i thik the dorado 19 and the terrapin both take a lot from the glades skiff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that both Dorado and Terrapin where introduced in 2007 as well as the re-introduction of the HB Gades Skiff. :
> 
> 
> Bossman Boats also has this in it's used skiff inventory.
> 
> http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2008-Terrapin-Skiffs-Dragonfly-Skiff-101670039
> 
> It can't get much easier then that to compare the two.
Click to expand...

The terrapin looks it its the one under skiffs reviews 
http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/boats/terrapin-skiff-dragonfly.html


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

not very hard to make a mold out of a boat.. i believe that karma boat is built off of the old terrapin mold. which was based off of the Glades Skiff. See the circle? All three karma,terrapin,and dorado have identical hulls just different deck layouts. Karma wont be around long!


----------



## Guest

> not very hard to make a mold out of a boat.. i believe that karma boat is built off of the old terrapin mold. which was based off of the Glades Skiff. See the circle? All three karma,terrapin,and dorado have identical hulls just different deck layouts. Karma wont be around long!



I'm not going to say that's what happened, but the timeline is interesting.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

lets just say I know a guy that knows that to be true!


----------



## skinny_water

> not very hard to make a mold out of a boat.. i believe that karma boat is built off of the old terrapin mold. which was based off of the Glades Skiff. See the circle? All three karma,terrapin,and dorado have identical hulls just different deck layouts. Karma wont be around long!


So who added the extra foot of length in?


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

who ever decided to add sponsons


----------



## DuckNut

All three of the above mentioned were boat companies, two of which built boats but nobody has said who owned the molds. Easy to set up a contract builder. Concept hired Paramount for years and now that Paramount is out of business they will have to find someone else.


----------



## Pure286

How cares- both boats look sweet.


----------



## Guest

> How cares- both boats look sweet.


Cause, if your are looking to drop 15-20K on a skiff most would like the company to stay around for more then a year in case you have some warranty work. :


----------



## paint it black

that v entry up front looks deeper on the Karma one. And it looks like it may have a little more freeboard. Although, it could just be the way it appears in the pictures. Since the hull is black.


----------



## FlatCat

One of the Karma owners, Mark, is a pro on the redfish circuits. He has been sponsored by several of the top boat manufacturers over the last 10 years. He is also a successful business person locally, I'm sure he did his homework on designs.


----------



## Guest

> One of the Karma owners, Mark, is a pro on the redfish circuits. He has been sponsored by several of the top boat manufacturers over the last 10 years. He is also a successful business person locally, I'm sure he did his homework on designs.



I know about Mark, Also I know someone who saw this skiff at a Boat Show(not sure which on) he said the build quality looked very good. I'm going up to NSB to check the skiff out as I'm very interested in it. 

At 18'10" and 300lbs without rigging it should be a very cool small skiff.


Pic I found:


----------



## FlatCat

We will stay tuned for a report...... Starting a boat co now seems challenging, but I think these guys have the resources and are not doing it just for a paycheck.


----------



## DJ

Saw one this morning at the ramp with a 25 merc 2smoke on it. Very clean skiff and light. Owner picked up back of skiff with motor just to show the weight.


----------



## oysterbreath

There is another new skiff in that same dimensional family. Its the skinny fly skiff. Bossmen has it also. That one really has me interested!


----------



## DavidIvey

> There is another new skiff in that same dimensional family. Its the skinny fly skiff. Bossmen has it also. That one really has me interested!


Bossman makes that skiff.


----------



## oysterbreath

> There is another new skiff in that same dimensional family. Its the skinny fly skiff. Bossmen has it also. That one really has me interested!
> 
> 
> 
> Bossman makes that skiff.
Click to expand...

You sure? I thought it wasa separate company. If it is bossman thats a bit silly to offer twoskiffs that are functionally identical. They may be physically different but im refering to Function...


----------



## Guest

Bossman Boats makes non of those skiffs! LOL


----------



## FlatCat

I think Bossman is a newer dealer, Karma is a newer boat co and one of the brands Bossman carries.


----------



## oysterbreath

From what I recall Bossman has another company building the Karma skiff for them much the same way that Central Florida Marine spawned the Mosquito Skiff company to build skiffs for it. Please confirm if I'm correct???


----------



## DavidIvey

> There is another new skiff in that same dimensional family. Its the skinny fly skiff. Bossmen has it also. That one really has me interested!
> 
> 
> 
> Bossman makes that skiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure? I thought it wasa separate company. If it is bossman thats a bit silly to offer twoskiffs that are functionally identical. They may be physically different but im refering to Function...
Click to expand...

I've got an email from Melissa at Bossman stating "our own Skinny Fly's"

They don't make them at the dealership but are made off site. Call Richard and talk with him.


----------



## brew1891

http://www.manta.com/c/mvt270b/skinny-fly-skiffs-inc

http://www.sunbiz.org/scripts/corde..._comp_name=SKINNYFLYSKIFFS&names_filing_type=

http://www.corporationwiki.com/Florida/Debary/karma-boatworks-llc/101551433.aspx

http://www.sunbiz.org/scripts/corde...s_comp_name=KARMABOATWORKS&names_filing_type=


----------



## DavidIvey

Edited..

I almost got caught up in the Microskiff soap opera. ;D


----------



## oysterbreath

> Edited..
> 
> I almost got caught up in the Microskiff soap opera.  ;D


Dang it...did I miss some drama! Uggg, I could have used a good agitation session! lol
Naw, just kidding. Anyway, you should NOT have posted those addresses. I might pop-up overthere one day! Speaking of pop-ups...I haven't poped up at ECC since they moved! Hmmmm, I gotta sniff some resin fumes soon or I'll go crazy! lol


----------



## East_Cape

Your welcome any time bro!
you might see some new stuff while your here as well


----------



## DavidIvey

> Your welcome any time bro!
> you might see some new stuff while your here as well



Something like that Texas Florida Hybrid???


----------



## oysterbreath

> Your welcome any time bro!
> you might see some new stuff while your here as well


Hmmmmm, invite noted! Thanks man, I will indeed drop by. It's always good to see the pros in action! Always something to learn!


----------



## oysterbreath

Dang son!
http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2012-Bossman-Karma-19-101809912


----------



## relgin623

l  nice boat,good karma


----------



## Barbs_deep

Theres a reason why it look like a Glades skiff/Terrapin. lol


----------



## el9surf

> Theres a reason why it look like a Glades skiff/Terrapin. lol


With the glades skiff coming in around 30k it's nice to see something similar going for less money. If I had 30k I would have bought the demo gladesman that HB has on their preowned section of their website.


----------



## swaddict

pics of the Karma


----------



## Barbs_deep

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2012-Bossman-Karma-19-101809912


----------

